# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vincom Retail Phá vỡ các giới hạn trải nghiệm

## phuong_hanh3112

*Ngày 23 tháng 9 năm 2019 – Doanh thu bán hàng của thị trường bán lẻ Việt Nam đã liên tục tăng trong suốt 8 năm qua. Chỉ tính riêng năm 2018, mức doanh thu này đã đạt mức 145 tỷ USD, tăng 12% so với năm 2017. Việt Nam đang trở thành một trong những thị trường bán lẻ hấp dẫn và đáng đầu tư nhất trong khu vực.*

*Thị trường Việt Nam đứng thứ 6 thế giới xét theo chỉ số phát triển bán lẻ (retail development index)*

Trong vòng 10 năm trở lại đây, Việt Nam được nhiều cơ quan, tổ chức nghiên cứu đánh giá là thị trường kinh tế mới, có mức tăng trưởng mạnh mẽ. Đây là một yếu tố quan trọng thúc đẩy sự phát triển thị trường bất động sản bán lẻ tại Việt Nam. Theo báo cáo của Công ty A.T. Kearney, trong khi nguồn cung bán lẻ còn thấp hơn nhiều lần so với các nước khác trong khu vực, nhưng Việt Nam lại là thị trường có chỉ số phát triển bán lẻ đứng thứ 6 trên thế giới.

Còn theo đánh giá của CBRE, Hà Nội và TP. Hồ Chí Minh hiện là hai thị trường lớn nhất tại Việt Nam và có tiềm năng phát triển lọt nhóm 3 thị trường bán lẻ sôi động hàng đầu tại khu vực châu Á – Thái Bình Dương.

Hiện tại, Vincom Retail, một công ty con của Vingroup và là công ty vận hành hệ thống trung tâm thương mại hàng đầu Việt Nam vừa khai trương 3 trung tâm thương mại lớn Vincom Mega Mall. Sự kiện này không chỉ thu hút sự quan tâm của nhiều nhà đầu tư, mà còn góp phần cho thị trường bất động sản bán lẻ tại Việt Nam trở nên “sôi động và nóng bỏng”, thu hút sự quan tâm của nhiều thương hiệu bán lẻ trong nước và quốc tế.

Vincom Mega Mall Ocean Park nằm trong khu đô thị lớn Vinhomes Ocean Park, vốn là một trong những dự án bất động sản có quy mô lớn nhất và thu hút sự chú ý nhiều nhất ở khu vực phía bắc hiện nay, bởi có hàng loạt tiện ích rất độc đáo và chưa từng có ở Việt Nam, như hồ nước mặn giữa lòng Thủ đô Hà Nội; không gian công viên cây xanh và mặt nước có diện tích lên tới 62ha, 100 điểm dã ngoại và 6 công viên dành cho BBQ (nướng thức ăn ngoài trời). Với hàng chục khối tòa chung cư và hàng ngàn biệt thự, nơi đây hứa hẹn sẽ thu hút gần 1,5 triệu lượt khách hàng thường xuyên và 4,5 triệu lượt khách hàng tại Hà Nội tìm kiếm các khu vui chơi, giải trí cuối tuần. Bên cạnh đó, bản thân Vincom Mega Mall cũng được thiết kế một cách sáng tạo, hiện đại và khác biệt trên diện tích lên tới 56.000m2, được bố trí dựa trên yếu tố công nghệ và ý tưởng thiết kế đầy cảm hứng, hứa hẹn mang tới không gian mua sắm hết sức ấn tượng.
Vincom Mega Mall Ocean Park có sự kết nối cao, khi chỉ nằm cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 30 phút đi xe. Khoảng thời gian này có thể được rút ngắn hơn, sau khi hàng loạt các cây cầu mới đi vào hoạt động.
Tọa lạc trong Vinhomes Smart City, Vincom Mega Mall Smart City được thừa hưởng rất nhiều tiện ích độc đáo, như “khu vườn Nhật Bản lớn hàng đầu khu vực”, 8 công viên tiện ích với 14 hạng mục công viên nổi bật, đặc biệt là hệ thống công nghệ hiện đại của mô hình thành phố thông minh được triển khai rộng rãi. Đây là những yếu tố then chốt giúp các thương hiệu thu hút các khách hàng trẻ, năng động, hiện đại, có thu nhập cao – đối tượng khách hàng chính của khu đô thị. Không gian xanh hiện đại được vận hành thông minh của Vincom Mega Mall trải dài trên tổng diện tích 68.000m2, mang đến sự tiện nghi và tính sáng tạo cho các cửa hàng, hứa hẹn giúp các thương hiệu có thể thu hút tới 1,8 triệu lượt khách hàng tiềm năng, ngay khi đi vào hoạt động.

Trong khi đó, tại khu vực TP.HCM, Vincom Mega Mall Grand Park (quận 9) với diện tích 48.000 m2 sàn thương mại, bao gồm 5 tầng nổi, 1 tầng hầm, được các chuyên gia đánh giá có cơ hội mang tới lượng khách hàng bền vững, lên tới 1,5 triệu lượt khách hàng mỗi năm. Vincom Mega Mall Grand Park cũng được thừa hưởng đầy đủ các lợi thế từ Khu đô thị Vinhomes Grand Park, với vị trí kết nối thuận tiện, nguồn khách hàng mục tiêu lớn.

*Xu hướng “cá nhân hóa” hướng tới các trải nghiệm khác biệt*

 Nhận định về thiết kế xanh và vận hành thông minh của 3 dự án Vincom Mega Mall, ông Richard Wood, Giám đốc Concept-I (Khái niệm -I), đơn vị thiết kế 3 trung tâm thương mại lớn cho biết, với mong muốn hội nhập và dẫn đầu làn sóng bán lẻ mới, Vincom muốn trở thành địa điểm mua sắm, thưởng thức nghệ thuật, thiết kế mỹ thuật tạo ra quá trình trải nghiệm khác biệt khi mua sắm cũng như mô hình không gian đồng sáng tạo dành cho người tiêu dùng.

Sự khác biệt được thể hiện khá rõ ràng trong thiết kế, khi Vincom Mega Mall Smart City được truyền cảm hứng từ làn sóng số – xu hướng công nghệ tương lai, Vincom Mega Mall Grand Park đến từ ý tưởng về một không gian dành cho cộng đồng, trong khi Vincom Mega Mall Ocean Park lại được lấy cảm hứng từ những dòng chảy ngầm và đường bờ biển xanh. Không chỉ mang đến sự đa dạng hoá trong những trải nghiệm của khách hàng, sự khác biệt trong thiết kế của các trung tâm thương mại cũng giúp cho khách hàng hiện đại tự định hình và chọn lọc để xây dựng “cá tính riêng” trong trải nghiệm của riêng mình.

Các nghiên cứu thói quen của người tiêu dùng đều cho thấy, việc tận dụng các ưu điểm của các hệ sinh thái xung quanh để tạo nên các cá tính riêng, đặc tính riêng là xu thế tất yếu của thế hệ trẻ hiện nay. Việt Nam là đất nước có dân số trẻ, do đó, việc “thiết kế xanh”, “vận hành thông minh” và không ngừng phá vỡ các giới hạn về trải nghiệm gần như là xu thế bắt buộc của các trung tâm thương mại để thu hút và giữ chân khách hàng.

Trong sự kiện “Làn sóng Bán lẻ mới – New Wave of Retail_”_ được tổ chức mới đây, việc công bố các trải nghiệm chưa từng có, như kết hợp các yếu tố thiên nhiên với hệ thống ánh sáng, tăng cường các trò chơi mang tính tương tác cao, áp dụng các công nghệ hiện đại mang lại sự thuận tiện cho khách hàng, triển khai đồng thời hàng loạt các chương trình liên kết cộng đồng bảo vệ môi trường phần nào đã cho thấy vị thế tiên phong trong việc tạo ra những làn sóng mới hướng tới trải nghiệm khách hàng của Vincom Retail.

Bà Trần Thu Hiền, Phó tổng giám đốc phụ trách mảng Kinh doanh và Marketing của Vincom Retail cho biết, 4 yếu tố chính sẽ đảm bảo thành công của Vincom Mega Mall là cơ cấu sản phẩm phù hợp; nguồn khách hàng dồi dào; sự đồng hành của khách thuê ở khu đô thị và việc vận hành chuyên nghiệp cùng khả năng tổ chức những sự kiện marketing có tác dụng truyền cảm hứng. Bà Hiền nhấn mạnh: “Với những yếu tố trên, chúng tôi tin tưởng rằng, các Mega Mall của Vincom là dòng sản phẩm dẫn đầu và thu hút khách hàng đến trải nghiệm”.

----------

